# Sign or no sign?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Today I just came up with a brainstorm, but I haven't thought it through yet to know if it's a good idea or not- so I thought I'd throw it out for discussion for pros and cons:

I was thinking about putting out a sign starting October saying something like "This year let's all be neat, participate in Trick or Treat!" or something. Basically some sign that encourages people who drive by my house (I'm on a highway) to decorate and participate in the Holiday.

Pros? Cons?


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

Eh, I personally think it's a good idea, but as far as people actually changing there mind's because of a sign...i'm not sure. I'd be more focused on getting my own sign out encouraging people to come to my house for your own haunt!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Anything that promotes Halloween and ToTing is OK in my book..I say go for it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I would just suggest that if you do support TOT, that you don't forget the O.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with Doc, anything that promotes Halloween and TOTers is a great idea. Even simple stuff an affordable for most people would be a put out a pumpkin promotion. Start people with small an easy ideas and work up each year. As haunters its almost our job to spread the idea of halloween and keep it alive. Focus on it being for the kids and not a religous statment. Sell it as a positive and fun thing for the community and the kids.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Idea Sickie...


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

I wonder if your neighbors would be interested in hosting some of your props, to get started? Either they'll get into the spirit with you, or at very least you will have more space to expand into, and either way the display gets bigger and better.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like it fortunately our neighborhood has full participation.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Long_Tom, Our neighbors would not be interested to say the least, heh. I'm hoping a sign will help people think about it by gettingthe kids to bug their parents.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Go for it. The reason I do it is because of the times I had as a kid. Thats what it's all about.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

How about a countdown sign. The kids around here get a kick out of me changing the numbers each day.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm planning on doing that as well.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

thenameisaimee said:


> Eh, I personally think it's a good idea, but as far as people actually changing there mind's because of a sign...i'm not sure. I'd be more focused on getting my own sign out encouraging people to come to my house for your own haunt!


As the doc said, Go for it! Even if it doesn't work, you made the effort and thats what should matter.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've decided I will put it up. Here's to hoping!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm gonna try and see if my neighbors might host some props and i'm putting up a sign that says trrick or treat here I lost my old cutesy sign


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Go sor it SI. Maybe if kids see it often it'll work. Kids can be relentless, and maybe that's what it'll take if you have had too few TOTs. Visibility and promotion can't hurt. Best of luck.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Good Luck SI, I agree, anything we can do to promote what Halloween can be for the kids is a definite plus. After all, it really is not all ghosts, ghouls, and gore (although we do try to reel them in young LOL)


----------

